# How much do your adult Nigerian does weigh?



## kids-n-peeps

I'm just full of questions today, lol.

Books I've read said that adult Nigerian does average around 75 pounds. It seems I've seen a lot of adult does that seem a lot smaller than that, so I'm wondering if the books are accurate?

If you know, please share the weights of (some of) your does. Thank you!


----------



## StaceyRosado

I dont know exact weights I can give you aprox?


----------



## kids-n-peeps

Definitely, approx weights would be great.

I have seen a few does in person and on websites where it seems like the ND does _appear_ really small/petite and likely aren't anywhere near 75 pounds, probably more like 40-50 pounds at 2+ years of age. So I start wondering if these animals are stunted from something like cocci, from really small lines, or if that size is within ideal/normal range.


----------



## StaceyRosado

ideal range of weight is more like 50-60lbs

My does I will give you my estimates:

Angie: 50+lbs (well right now since she is pregnant but more like 50lb normal)

SP - 70-75lbs

Lola - 60lbs

Mocha - 45lbs

Jitterbug - 45lbs

Ziva - 30lbs


----------



## kids-n-peeps

That's quite helpful  

Would you say the older-style Nigerians tend to be the ones closer to the 75 pound figure that is given in the books I've read? When I look at pics of "older-style", they do not seem as streamlined as say your Jitterbug and Angie.


----------



## StaceyRosado

quite possibly -- I know I am boarding two older style nigerians and though their size is like Lola I would say they weight more


----------



## logansmommy7

Thanks for posting kids-n-peeps-good information to know! I think our girls are good to go!!


----------



## kids-n-peeps

I think my one is definitely on the higher end, but that's a guess. I feel better about my two who 10 months old now. . . I think they'll probably end up closer to 50 pounds


----------



## heathersboers

We had one nigirian that weighed in at 70 lbs-she was about 8 years old- Our newer ones weighed in about 55-60 lbs- I did have 1 tiny one-3 years old that weighed 40Lbs-she was short and fat as a butterball!! Oh I miss my nigirian's-but I still love my boers!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Hopefully this comes up alright but I've charted my goats weights. You can see their age & how much they weigh. For the December weights, a lot of the girls are actually about 2 months pregnant.

Goat Name:	Age: 09-04-09	Scale Weight:	Age: 12-19-09	Scale Weight:
1. Beyonce	2.5 yr	46.0	2.75 yr	53.0
2. Pixie	1.5 yr	50.0	1.75 yr	55.0
3. Joselyn	1.5 yr	56.5	1.75 yr	65.0
4. Sanibel	1.5 yr	46.5	1.75 yr	53.0
5. Kai-Lan	5.5 mth	31.5	9.0 mth	39.0
6. Suri	5.5 mth	26.0	9.0 mth	30.0
7. Paige	5.5 mth	23.0	9.0 mth	27.0
8. Floe	5.5 mth	21.5	9.0 mth	26.0
9. Iridessa	5.0 mth	24.5	8.5 mth	26.0
10. Addison	5.5 mth	13.0	9.0 mth	18.0
11. Dollie	3.0 mth	17.0	6.5 mth	21.0
12. FireNIce	--	--	2.25 yr	45.0


----------



## kids-n-peeps

Karen - that is great - thank you for posting that information! A few months ago I had posted curious about weights on NDs who were maybe 5 or 6 months old. I had one doeling in particular who kept battling coccidia and I was trying to figure out if she was on track or if the coccida might have been stunting her, so for me anyway, seeing some weight ranges for certain ages is really beneficial


----------



## SterlingAcres

I think the newer style ND's are more refined. There's only a one year age difference between Moony and Cozy, but you can see it. I almost pulled my back lifting Moony today, she's a heifer. Cozy, a lightweight. lol Not really a # to help you, just a thought.


----------



## kids-n-peeps

That has been my assumption as well, Shell. Hubby weighed my almost 3 year old Nigerian yesterday and she was 70 pounds. My younger does I predict will be much lighter, but everywhere I looked (books & breeder websites) said 75 pound average adult weight . . . I was beginning to wonder if my younger goats were freaks of nature, lol. I feel much better now after seeing some of these responses!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Glad I could help. I plan to keep checking weights & charting every 3 to 6 mths. I want to do another check around March 1st before babies start arriving so I can compare how much weight they gained & maybe it will predict a little of how many kids they will have. 
As you can see, my #10 goat Addison has always been a tiny little thing. I have quite the weight range on my kids. At 9 mths old the kids range between 18 to 39 pounds. There are many factors besides body type, whether they were a single or multiple birthing, I noticed the dam raised kids seem larger & stay healthier than the bottlefeds--don't know if that is coincidence or not though. 
I definately found that my goats are not anywhere near close to the 75 pounds listed in all of the books.


----------



## kids-n-peeps

Oops - just saw there had been a similar thread on this same topic. Here's the link to that thread, too, as it gives some additional responses which might be of further help 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6534&hilit=Nigerian+dwarf+weight


----------

